# Large sycamore



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I mentioned in another thread I posted on when I was in for lunch about a guy calling me this morning with a "large sycamore". He said it was 34" across and he could get me 3 relatively clear logs...well the first foot of his tape musta been broke off .
His driver dumped these in the yard just before I came in for supper. I am wore plumb out just taking it's picture :huh:. I have to 1/4 this pig with my chainsaw to even get it on the mill.
To be honest I don't know what the wife is grinning so big about (my guess is she is thinking "There that'll shut him up for awhile" :laughing


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Mmmmm, wide QS sycamore. I can't wait to see those when they are cut. Only thing that could be better is if they were spalted too. And a helper to quarter them for you .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> Only thing that could be better is if they were spalted too.
> 
> And a helper to quarter them for you .


Yea they _would_ be spalted (or petrified :laughing before the helper 1/4ers them. I think I am on my own on this one. Good girl don't get me wrong, like I said look at the grin. I done trashed the yard with the skidsteer, wiped out her clothes line and some flowers she planted (I could go on, but you get the picture) That is my plan WIDE 1/4 sawn sycamore, we'll see how it mills out.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep-big, clear logs alright.

I'm curious, someone said that most of what we call sycamore today is actually a "London Plane" tree. Though it looksa as though the wood is pretty much the same. In either case, I like the way it looks as flat panels on cabinet doors.

Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Daren, Very nice,and those logs look good to. Glad you got a good girl, that smile of hers is special. Good girls are hard to find. I've had mine for 35 years now and I want to get something special for her.

How would you feel about getting me a load of wood for her? We would both benefit form this, I would have some nice wood and you would have some one to cook and clean.:icon_smile: Must be quality wood, remember, she's a good girl.

RL

ps/ You pay the freight charges!!!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

:huh: There are logs in that picture? Where? :blink:

You're right, Daren. The grin on her face is due to the fact that she is thinking "This will keep him off the streets and out of my hair for a few days..." :laughing:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, very nice logs there Daren, but your pic including some of the comments about your lady has made me chuckle. I beleive what you have just started my friend is the worlds first "Log/Mill" pin up calender idea................:laughing:


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Terry Beeson said:


> :huh: There are logs in that picture? Where? :blink:


I agree, what Log? Must be something wrong with my monitor?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

ARECHER said:


> Yep-big, clear logs alright.
> 
> I'm curious, someone said that most of what we call sycamore today is actually a "London Plane" tree. Though it looksa as though the wood is pretty much the same.


Not around here. The only place you see plane tree around here is in yards and cities. Good 'ol American sycamore still dominates.

Here, whant to make your head hurt: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/sycamore.htm :laughing:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

dirtclod said:


> Here, whant to make your head hurt: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/sycamore.htm :laughing:


I love that website, and was even more shocked to find in his internet pics 2 ebay auction items I had won about 1-1/2 years ago. And that particular spalted black and red log that is said to be to red, really was that red. I bought the rest direct from the sawyer.:yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I milled the littlest log today, still a mill full. I tried an unconventional way to 1/4 saw (if you read this Kevin, it did work, ray fleck down to 4" wide boards then it petered out)
That squared up chunk on the mill is 295 bft, 22.5" x 22.5" x 84". I milled flat sawn slabs off to get the max cant I could 1/4 saw. Once the fleck ran out I just saved the 4"x4" posts for something later. The pile is 1/4 of the big chunk milled out right at 70 bft, not bad numbers for 1/4 saw considering the normal waste involved.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Good that it had ray fleck.

I'm having trouble picturing how you cut it. I took your picture and put 2 black lines on it where I thought you were talking about. Is this it?









Did you take the resulting the top and bottom cants, turned them up, then get some quarter, rift, and post out of them? While removing the center (pith) from the center cant then qsaw the remainder of it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is how I did it. Slabbed wide flat sawn boards off till I had the max cant I could split. Cut it in 1/2, flipped it and 1/4 it. I sawed each 1/4 flip flopping pith to the blade.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice job Daren, that fleck would look good on project or flooring -


----------

